# How to offend 4 groups of geeks with one picture



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

O..M..G.....the mods are going to ban you for those shenanigans...


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . Huh? . . . Well I guess I've lived long enough to not be a geek any more.

*All right!!!*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty funny.


----------



## Camo-sling (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's another one:





  








549672 10151421887272839 1436633446 N




__
Camo-sling


__
Apr 4, 2013


__
1


----------

